# Bent pins on USB 3.0 Header



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

Earlier I finally decided I was going to plug in my USB 3.0 ports. I realize after opening up the case and using a flash light that there are several pins on the USB 3.0 port header that are bent. How do I unbend these pins? I think these pins were damaged in shipping and I'd like to get these pins unbent so I can plug in my front USB 3.0 Header.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Is this what you are refering to?


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

No, this is what I am referring to


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Get a mechanical pencil of .5 or .7 mm (whichever size fits best), remove the lead and use the tube to straighten the pins. You may have to use two screwdrivers to prise the pins up a bit. If you break a pin off a new header can be soldered on. Conversely, you also could just affix a new header while leaving the old in place by using single-pin connectors.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't know how to solder. I hope I can fix it without damaging the board.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Use a pair of fine tipped tweezers, the type women use on their eyebrows, you can gently grasp and straighten the pins with those, just make sure the board is unplugged and all power discharged first.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Make sure you do all this whilst the PC is powered off and the power removed 

I have found the best way is to use flat nosed pliers if the bend is slight but stops the connector from being inserted. Otherwise you may find that a hook will be need to GENTLY lift up the pin until it is possible to grasp with thin flat nosed pliers. In the event of difficulties try taking it to someone who has good mechanical skills and works cautiously!!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Just do it slowly. The pencil is a good idea, I use to use a Cross Mechanical Pencil with the lead removed but tweezers are fine also.


----------



## Multitudinous (Jan 17, 2015)

If the pins are severely bent is it worth even trying?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Metal will fatigue and become brittle when bent so be careful but you should be able to straighten them at least once. Start with the pliers and when you get them fairly straight then use a mechanical pencil tube to finish the job and get the pins into nice even rows. Make sure that the connector plugs in easily without much force or you will re-bend the pins.


----------

